# Unbearable horse flies



## EquineCloud (Sep 4, 2013)

Help.. they're everywhere. We already have all our horses wearing fly sheets.. any other ideas?:?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Keep the horses in during the day and darken the barn/shelter. Also Google Manitoba Fly trap. You can purchase or build these. I made one from wood and screening and hung the ball ($4 Walmart beach ball painted black in an old hay net and the sparrows get in there and feast on the horseflies. The flies circle the ball then fly upward. It's ugly but works well if in the right spot.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing

SB can you copy and paste the directions so I don't have to look it up. Please. 

I'm really not good at googling.

Thanks


----------



## angelbkm212 (Aug 27, 2013)

i use either Brute wipe-on or Permoxin spray/rinse (they both have the same active ingredient, permethrin, but Brute has 87g/L and is oil based and Permoxin has 40g/L and is water based) , depends on the season, during winter when theres not heaps of flies or just as a touch up if the flies are particularly bad or if im in a hurry etc i use Permoxin, and during summer or when there is heaps of flies (and we also get paralysis ticks here, im in Queensland, Australia) i use the Brute wipe-on, it works amazingly, its applied once a week and keeps the flies off so well


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've never found anything to deter horse and deer flies and even they tend to crawl under the sheets to bite and that makes them even worse for the horse. These flies don't like being in the stable or barn though - or a deep shelter if the horses will use it so mine come in during the times of the day when they're most active


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

One year we had a bad problem so I used a feed thru supplement that kills the eggs in poop. I got it from Smart pak and it did help.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Horse flies & deer flies as far as I know don't feed off horse poop - the females are the one that live off blood, the males feed on pollen and nectar. They lay their eggs on plants in damp marshy places where the larvae burrow underground so keeping places that gather standing water well drained can help keep them away from your property


----------



## EquineCloud (Sep 4, 2013)

anndankev said:


> subbing
> 
> SB can you copy and paste the directions so I don't have to look it up. Please.
> 
> ...


Heres a direct link:
Instructions for How to Build a Manitoba Fly Trap | eHow
Too muhc to actually copy paste. Haha
Thank you everyone else for your suggestions


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We don't have a barn or shelter for our horses to go into to get away from the flies. When they are really bad, fly spray has no effect. We've tried the bait traps but they don't work very well, especially the milk jug ones. 

We are trying the fly predators this year. Rumor is that they don't have a lot of effect the first year. Some but not great. Just what we've heard. 

What works the best is the fly tape. We string it along the fence line on the outside. That way the horses don't get their tails caught in it too bad. We have to replace it every 2 or 3 days. 

When we got the first hay of the year, there had to have been thousands of flies in it. The flies weren't bad until then. After, it was crazy. I even put up 2 strands along the fence line. They were almost filled after 1 day. Now the flies aren't too bad again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineCloud (Sep 4, 2013)

usandpets said:


> We don't have a barn or shelter for our horses to go into to get away from the flies. When they are really bad, fly spray has no effect. We've tried the bait traps but they don't work very well, especially the milk jug ones.
> 
> We are trying the fly predators this year. Rumor is that they don't have a lot of effect the first year. Some but not great. Just what we've heard.
> 
> ...


Isnt it costy to replace those very 2 or 3 days? also, does fly predator work on Horseflies? Flies dont seem to be that big of an issue in Germany.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One can purchase the Manitoba Horse Pal. If the ball is sold separately it's much cheaper to buy a Walmart beach ball and spray paint it black. Just use twine to make a cradle for it to sit in and hang from the center so it can move. This fools the flies into thinking it's a moving animal. Horse flies dine on blood and their habit is to circle the animal (ball) then fly upward. That is how they wind up in the trap on top.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Fly Predators don't work on horseflies - you put them into your muck heaps and the larvae eat the fly eggs - but only 'normal' stable flies and house flies lay their eggs in muck heaps.
4 Ways to Get Rid of Horse Flies - wikiHow


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

EquineCloud said:


> Isnt it costy to replace those very 2 or 3 days? also, does fly predator work on Horseflies? Flies dont seem to be that big of an issue in Germany.


We buy the 1000' refill roll, and put up about 250 to 300 feet at a time. So the roll will last 3 or 4 times. The rolls are about $35. When they flies are really bad, it does go quick. Once they are better, it may last 4 or 5 days before replacing. 

We could spend the same on fly spray which would be about a gallon. That wouldn't last more than a couple days with 16 horses. Also, the fly tape catches the flies where fly spray just repels them. I would rather catch them and remove them than just repel them. 

The fly predators don't work for horse or deer flies. We don't get too many of those but we do get a lot of the others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

We have tried everything at the local tack stores to keep flies off of the horses as far as sprays and traps go. The sheets don't offer much protection because the pesky flies find a way, one way or another, underneath the sheets! I am subbing so perhaps I can find something that actually works!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Stabling during the worst parts of the day seems to be the only real solution to making the horses more comfortable - I have fans in the barn, fly spray dispensers, sticky poles (they work really well) and this year we're starting to put windows with flyscreens in - of course one bright spark is going to stick their head right through it I'm sure


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

We had them so bad that they were in 24/7 and the bugs were still horrible we get bayer complete insect killer in the concentrated form and sprayed it around the barn and pastures and two days later did it again to make sure everything was covered and now they can be out with a few flys bugging them I don't have to spray them 4 times a day. Now it's every other to every three days if they need it. And they have socks for fly boots and they work pretty well but they like to fall down. Make sure you read the bottle for directions.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Socks for fly boots? Got a pic? 

Could be a trip to the thrift store in my future.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

this is my horse Flash he has two black and two white on. If you get them below the heel and kind stuck on there in a way they don't come up. I'm still trying to figure out how to keep them up they stay up for a few hours then I pull them back up. They are men's tube socks.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

^^ Duct tape! LOL (or the elasticon tape vets use. It's like vet wrap but has sticky stuff on the inside)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

I just don't want to rip out any hair!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Harley--Never heard of that xD Cute horse, though!

Fly tape is a cheap option. Fly spray every time you're out... Boop x.x

How are your horses kept? If they're inside, fans can help as well.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Zexious-thanks. 
Just make sure your horses aren't scared of the fan, my horse still is weary when it's off and we are riding or walking by it.


----------



## EquineCloud (Sep 4, 2013)

They both are outside majority of the time. I'm going to be gone the next week, except on monday for the farrier... I was wondering if it would be fine just to leave their fly sheet on for a whole week? People will be there to feed them and such, but no one rides them except me


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't leave them on all week without someone checking to make sure they aren't rubbing or anything. Could you have someone check them over? To make sure the blankets are damaged or rubbing


----------



## EquineCloud (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup, people are there every day. I was just worried that leaving it on that long would bother them


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

So long as they are being checked for rubs frequently, and everything is in good condition and safe, you should be fine keeping it on for a week.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey, there is an interesting DIY experiment going on here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/natural-vs-chemical-spray-test-435114/#post5653226

I imagine it smells marvellous too.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When the fly situation is very bad (some years worse than others) I'll wipe used engine oil, good ol 10w30 on their legs, trying not to rub it in. I'll also drench the lower part of the tail, below the dock, and let the horses slap it on each other. I've also run it thro an airless paint sprayer. The flies don't like this stuff. Would you believe it shampoos out with baby shampoo.


----------



## EquineCloud (Sep 4, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> When the fly situation is very bad (some years worse than others) I'll wipe used engine oil, good ol 10w30 on their legs, trying not to rub it in. I'll also drench the lower part of the tail, below the dock, and let the horses slap it on each other. I've also run it thro an airless paint sprayer. The flies don't like this stuff. Would you believe it shampoos out with baby shampoo.


 Hahaha! Engine Oil! That is certainly someting I've never heard before! :lol: Isn't it bad though if they would lick it?
(Thanks everyone else as well for the suggestions)


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I've heard of using WD 40 as a fly spray but not engine oil. We tried the WD 40 but my wife's horse seems to be allergic to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

We've got some really effective fly traps that deal well with bush flies and to an extent with stable flies. The bait is non-toxic, and the traps really reduce the population that is already impacted by the dung beetles that have been released in this district.


----------



## EquineCloud (Sep 4, 2013)

What are they may I ask?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> When the fly situation is very bad (some years worse than others) I'll wipe used engine oil, good ol 10w30 on their legs, trying not to rub it in. I'll also drench the lower part of the tail, below the dock, and let the horses slap it on each other. I've also run it thro an airless paint sprayer. The flies don't like this stuff. Would you believe it shampoos out with baby shampoo.


I would well believe it, I use babywipes for everything. If you think about the stuff it takes off a baby's backside, you know rightly it will work wonders on darn near anything! :lol: No reason shampoo should any different, god knows I've had occasions where the babygrow has been cut off and baby thrown straight under the tap following "explosions".


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

The traps? 2L clear polyethylene cylinders with screw-on trap lids. You one third fill the trap with water and add a sachet of non-toxic bait that goes stinky. The flies love it. You can catch them by the litre. When they drown you can scoop them out with a slotted spoon and stick them in the compost, that way you get to re-use the bait solution. Make sure you wear a clothes peg on your nose when you do this! 

Envirosafe Fly Trap Reviews - ProductReview.com.au


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

There is a company getting good reviews called Sox for Horses (they have a FB page also). I currently use the fly mask and matching leggings from Kensington with good results. Luckily around here, we only get the occasional big pesky horse fly.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

<.< 

My Horses just like to bump into other horses, so the flies jump off them and onto their 'friend.' 

I ride in the late evening when the flies aren't too bad, but they're biting like crazy this summer.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

The flies right now are really bad. I put up the sticky tape yesterday (which hadn't been replaced for almost a week because it has been raining a lot) and I replaced it again today. On average, there are at least ten flies per inch. With about 300' put up, it has already caught about 36000 flies already. I'll have to change it again tomorrow. I knew they were bad but kind of mind boggling actually knowing how many there are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

